# Best birthday present EVER



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Today i came home to a receipt in my hand from my wife she went to the vic roads which is our version of a dmv and braught me personalised number plates for my truck i get them before ny birthday in 3 weeks


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

That's awsome mate good wife u got 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

That's awesome. A mate had gyprock a few years ago.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

That's great Embella! What a thoughtful gift. :thumbsup:
Happy (upcoming) Birthday! :thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice Embella.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

By the way, Happy Birthday.:happybday: :drink:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

My plates came in yeahhhhhhh


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

time for payback


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh **** got ur number up....some Prank calls coming your way !! Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

All good leave your number so i can reply naked photos of my wang


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> My plates came in yeahhhhhhh


Think I need to put +66 infront of that number?:thumbup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey aussie how do I post a new thread on tapatalk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

+61 vanman in aus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Sweendog87 said:


> Hey aussie how do I post a new thread on tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Above the drywall talk logo it has the text drywall talk click on that will come up with all forums click through that and you will find it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Hey aussie how do I post a new thread on tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was wondering since sween changed to tapatalk havent heard any new threads from my mate sween was wondering why:thumbup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Maybe I Should have kept quiet lol  jus sweendog 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Maybe I Should have kept quiet lol  jus sweendog
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Was posed to say just jokes sweendog


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

All good mate was gonna post a few things just to have some new chats on site it's heaps quiet lately I'm getting bored looking at posts from 2011 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Did you work out how to do the new thread ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Sweendog87 said:


> +61 vanman in aus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea +66 is Thailand!!:whistling2:
Been a few years since I was in OZ:thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Haha call that you might get a lady boy booooo yah


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol won't get much out of them van and yeah thanks aussie got it now cheers mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Haha call that you might get a lady boy booooo yah


Seen plenty of them when I was a regular visitor!!:blink:


----------

